#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > درخواست: معرفی نرم افزار تبدیل فرمت های صوتی و تصویری

## ادریس خان

سلام.دوستان عزیز.نرم افزار مبدل فرمت های  صوتی و تصویری(تصویری به صوتی و صوتی به صوتی)عالی و کارآمد.اگه کسی سراغ داره معرفی کنه.
با تشکر

----------

*ali pashaei*,*ma1369*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ali pashaei

> سلام.دوستان عزیز.نرم افزار مبدل فرمت های  صوتی و تصویری(تصویری به صوتی و صوتی به صوتی)عالی و کارآمد.اگه کسی سراغ داره معرفی کنه.
> با تشکر


با سلام نرم افزارهای زیادی در این رابطه هست. کافی تو نت یه سرچی بزنید ادریس خان!
در این حال نرم افزارهایی چون XMediaRecode ، Total Video Converter ، Fox Video Converter ، Tipard Video Converter ، و ... نرم افزارهایی خوبیند. من خودم به شخصه از  XMediaRecode استفاده میکنم. به نظرم نسبت به حجم کمش نرم افزار کامل و عالیه ایه! موفق باشید!

----------

*fkh52000*,*ma1369*

----------


## AMD

*Wondershare Video Converter

*

----------

*ehsanarn*,*fkh52000*,*ma1369*

----------


## lioseo

نرم افزاری هست برای تبدیل فیلم های بلند؟

----------


## reza_rojin

tipard converter بهترین برنامه برای تبدیل فیلم و صدا هست با یه جستجوی کوتاه پیداش میکنی

----------

